# Vorsicht: Mails mit rechnung.zip enthalten Trojaner (Info)



## sascha (24 Oktober 2008)

*Vorsicht: Mails mit rechnung.zip enthalten Trojaner*

Seit Donnerstagabend schwappt eine neue Welle von Trojaner-Mails über Deutschland hinweg. Die Nachrichten mit Betreffs wie "Abbuchung", "1 Rate" oder "Forderungsmanagement GmbH" enthalten gefährliche Schadprogramme.

Zur Warnmeldung bei Computerbetrug.de


----------



## webwatcher (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht: Mails mit rechnung.zip enthalten Trojaner*

Lastschrift- Inkasso-Spam- Die Russen kommen - Antispam e.V.
Virus von Tesch Inkasso Wiehl - Antispam e.V.

Es scheinen  Firmennamen über russische Botnetze mißbraucht/gefakt  zu werden, z.B: 


> TESCHINKASSO Forderungsmanagement GmbH
> 
> Geschaeftsfuehrer: S. T.
> Bielsteiner Str. 43 in 51674 Wiehl
> ...


----------



## webwatcher (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht: Mails mit rechnung.zip enthalten Trojaner*



			
				computerbetrug.de schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Stichprobe bei Virustotal ergab am Freitagmorgen, dass derzeit noch längst nicht jedes Virenschutzprogramm den neuen Schädling erkennt. Bis die Anbieter ihre Programme aktualisiert haben, sollte man also äußerst vorsichtig sein. Die Grundregel, Mail-Anhänge von unbekannten Absendern niemals zu öffnen, sollte ohnehin immer gelten.


passend dazu 
heise online - 24.10.08 - c't magazin.tv: Wacklige Abwehr


> Wer ungeschützt im Internet unterwegs ist, begibt sich in Gefahr, durch Viren oder Trojaner infiziert und ausgespäht zu werden. Gegen diese digitalen Bedrohungen werden Firewalls und Antiviren-Programme angeboten. In den vergangenen Tests des c't-Magazins waren einige dieser Schutzprogramme aber keineswegs in der Lage, die Angriffe aus dem Internet zuverlässig abzuwehren. In der morgigen Sendung um 12:30 Uhr im hr-Fernsehen schaut das c't magazin.tv nach, ob sich die Lage gebessert hat.


----------



## webwatcher (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht: Mails mit rechnung.zip enthalten Trojaner*

heise Security - 24.10.08 - Wieder Trojaner in gefälschten Rechnungen



> Wieder Trojaner in gefälschten Rechnungen
> 
> Nach Angaben der Virenspezialisten von AV-Test schwappen wieder gefälschte Mails mit vorgeblichen hohen Rechnungen in größerer Zahl durchs Netz, die versuchen, den Empfänger in Angst und Schrecken zu versetzen, damit dieser sorglos den Mail-Anhang öffnet. Darin befindet sich dann ein ZIP-Archiv, in dem eine als SSL-Zertifikat getarnte ausführbare Datei steckt. Die enthält einen Trojan-Downloader, der weitere bösartige Programme nachlädt und auf dem PC installiert.


----------



## webwatcher (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht: Mails mit rechnung.zip enthalten Trojaner*

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,586416,00.html


> TROJANERANGRIFF
> Diese Mail bitte nicht öffnen!
> 
> Seit Freitagmorgen schwappt eine Welle fingierter Rechnungsmails durchs Web. Allen gemein ist, dass sie mit angeblichen Lastschriften drohen, eine Rechnungsübersicht als Mail-Anhang enthalten. Doch die sollte man lieber nicht antasten.


http://www.pressemeldungen.at/52871...derungsmanagement-gmbh-auflistung-der-kosten/


> Gefährliche Spam-Welle mit verstecktem Trojaner: Ratenzahlung, Lastschrift,
> ...
> Einige Virenprogramme erkennen den Eindringling zwar als Worm.Win32.Downloader.wh, Troj/Agent-IAJ bzw. W32/Trojan3.EJ, trotzdem hilft nur eines: Löschen Sie die Mail sofort nach Erhalt. Ähnliche Spam-Wellen (rund um gefälschte Abbuchungen, hinterlegte Pakete oder Flugtickets gab es in letzter Zeit übrigens häufiger, aktuell werden aber enorme Mengen dieser Nachrichten versendet.


Fragen oder Meldungen dazu hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/vire...ails-mit-rechnung-zip-enthalten-trojaner.html


----------



## webwatcher (27 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht: Mails mit rechnung.zip enthalten Trojaner (Info)*

Bayerische Polizei - Betrügerische E-Mails - Trojaner im Umlauf



> Betrügerische E-Mails - Trojaner im Umlauf
> 
> UNTERFRANKEN. Gleich mit einer ganzen Serie betrügerischer E-Mails haben am Wochenende Unbekannte versucht, sich in die Computer ahnungsloser Nutzer einzuloggen und auf den Rechnern einen Trojaner zu installieren. Die unterfränkische Polizei warnt eindringlich vor diesen Mails und warnt vor den Gefahren im Online-Verkehr.


heise Security - 27.10.08 - Weitere Viren-Welle per Mail


> Eine weitere Mail-Welle mit Viren im Anhang ist am Wochenende über Anwender hereingebrochen und hat für enorme Verunsicherung gesorgt – insbesondere weil einige der Mails vorgaben, vom Abmahnanwalt Günter Frhr. v. Gravenreuth zu stammen. In den Mails tritt er angeblich als Vertreter der eBay GmbH auf, in deren Namen er Abmahnungen versende. Der Empfänger habe auf der Auktions-Plattform gegen Paragraf 312c Abs.1 BGB verstoßen:


http://www.vz-nrw.de/UNIQ122512451923054/link510321A.html


> Angeblich Post von stayfriends: Gefälschte E-Mail mit gefährlicher Software im Anhang


----------

